# Vehicle Insurance/Accidents/Use of Webcams



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

fmartin_gila said:


> Thats for sure. Couple ofyears ago when a taxi driver ran into my side door, he spouted off for about an hour constantly going on even after the cop came to intercede, and the cop finally had to get him to shut up. According to him it was my fault because I was in his way. In the end, it was proven to be his fault. I was just so amazed at how quick he was to fly off the handle and begin his incoherent rambling &shouting as if the more noise he made would prove his side. Maybe it seemed to make him madder as I would not try to talk to him but waited for the cop to arrive to explain my thoughts.
> 
> Fred


That's why I have an inexpensive (1600php) dashcam in my car. Never had to use it but some day I will just need to point to it or give the officer the video and it will save you from being wrongly accused.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> That's why I have an inexpensive (1600php) dashcam in my car. Never had to use it but some day I will just need to point to it or give the officer the video and it will save you from being wrongly accused.


Yep agree Zep, we have one in front and one in back but the chance of catching a side hit? Hope it never happens to any of us.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> That's why I have an inexpensive (1600php) dashcam in my car. Never had to use it but some day I will just need to point to it or give the officer the video and it will save you from being wrongly accused.


But if ends up your fault you'll need a much better Vehicle Insurance coverage, there's more I'd like to add but not a public forum.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> Yep agree Zep, we have one in front and one in back but the chance of catching a side hit? Hope it never happens to any of us.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Agree but it would capture what you are doing before and at the time of the accident. Probably enough to show if you did anything illegal to cause the accident.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> But if ends up your fault you'll need a much better Vehicle Insurance coverage, there's more I'd like to add but not a public forum.


Too true Mark and honestly it's generally the same in any country,,,,,, but I feel you are right with making an insurance claim here. We have Comprehensive insurance on the car but I dearly hope we never have to test it.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> But if ends up your fault you'll need a much better Vehicle Insurance coverage, there's more I'd like to add but not a public forum.


And obviously if it is your fault then there is no dashcam in your car.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

The incident Zep quoted above happened I think back in 2015. Couple days before Christmas in 2019 I got hit again in the same side by a jeepney driver. The jeepney driver and I of course had some differences in our story to the police. Luckily a business owner there volunteered to have the police review the CCTV tapes he had of the intersection which clearly showed he had rammed me intentionly as he was impatient to get through.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> The incident Zep quoted above happened I think back in 2015. Couple days before Christmas in 2019 I got hit again in the same side by a jeepney driver. The jeepney driver and I of course had some differences in our story to the police. Luckily a business owner there volunteered to have the police review the CCTV tapes he had of the intersection which clearly showed he had rammed me intentionly as he was impatient to get through.
> 
> Fred


Fred I hear that from more than one Expat on how these Jeepney drivers, they'll just ram you intentionally.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

A case of karma in my situation. I was waiting patiently to pull out of a car park and join the traffic flow. As usual the traffic was bad and I was having a hard time getting out. A bit of a gap opened up but as I slowly started to pull out an oncoming jeepney driver deliberately accelerated to close off the gap. Great!! The car behind him saw what happened and slowed down to let me out, so out I go giving hime a thank you wave. I managed to pull out into the centre lane and after just a few moments I pulled alongside the jeepney that had stopped me pulling out. I gave him a toot on the horn to express my displeasure. Hearing this the jeepney driver glanced across. Unfortunately for him a taxi in front of him had stopped abruptly and the inevitable happened, the jeepney went into the back of the taxi. No serious damage as we were just moving very slowly, but of course he had to stop to sort things out. No idea what the outcome was, I was grateful to be off up the road before the cops arrived and he tried to put the blame on me for distracting him.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Karma Dave. The sweetest pie is in the tasting. I have to laugh, when I used to drive in Manila Ben would cringe or cover his eyes but these days now that Ben does most of the driving it's my turn. Some times I even yell "what are you doing"? In honesty 5 years driving in Oz,,,,, very tame and a few years driving here has unleashed the beast,,,,,,, thank god for dash cams and not the insurance.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

dashcams are your friend.

4 dash cams one fount one rear and one each side is your best protection.


----------

